# Munsters Drag Car



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Something different for a change. Gradpa Munster´s Car on its way to the next challenge Took his motorized scateboard long. 








[url="


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's *not* Marilyn.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Marilyn has put on some weight the past 50 years and is no longer willing to pose on surf boards anymore

[url="


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmmmm, Golden Lager. 

Best, 
TJ


----------

